# » للبيع أسمنت الشرقية و أسمنت السعودية وجبس الأهلية



## HOT LINE (26 فبراير 2014)

*(( للبيع أسمنت ))

بسم الله و الحمدلله

لدينا أسمنت الشرقية وأسمنت السعودية والجبس الأهلية (( متوفر فقط في المنطقة الشرقية )) 

الأسعار كالتالي :

أسمنت الشرقية = 15.50 ريال واصل لأي مكان بالمنطقة الشرقية (( غير شامل التنزيل ))

أسمنت السعودية (( الأحساء )) = 15.50 ريال واصل لأي مكان بالمنطقة الشرقية (( غير شامل التنزيل ))

الجبس الأهلية (( هناك توقف بالتوريد حتى إشعار آخر إن شاء الله )) 

أماكن التوصيل (( مدينة الدمام ، محافظة الخبر ، محافظة القطيف ، محافظة الأحساء ، محافظة الجبيل ، محافظة بقيق ، محافظة رأس تنوره )) فقط

المناطق خارج ماذكر : يتم الاتفاق على الأسعار مع المشتري في حينه

 البيع نقداً (( كاش ))

 لدينا استعداد كامل لتغطية المشاريع الحكومية والتجاريه و الخاصة

للتواصل جوال : 0537820562
*​*[/center]*[/center]


----------

